# Your Projector Opinion Wanted!!!



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have decided to change directions from a LED big screen to a projector. The majority of my home theater time will be spent viewing movies with a dash of music here and there. My theater room is 20' x 21' and the primary seating location will be approximately 12' from the screen. Now for the question. I have been looking seriously at JVC for my projector solution. Specifically, the JVC DLA-X500R. Is this a good projector? Do you have a recommendation for a better solution in the $5000 range? What about manual screens? What brand and type should I consider?

Thanks for your feedback!

~Matthew


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

The JVC is a good choice. I provides motorized zoom, focus, lens shift, and memory settings. This would allow for a Cinemascope screen and constant image height viewing to accommodate multiple movie aspect ratios. By "manual screen" do you mean a manual pull down screen or a fixed frame design?


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Alan Brown said:


> The JVC is a good choice. I provides motorized zoom, focus, lens shift, and memory settings. This would allow for a Cinemascope screen and constant image height viewing to accommodate multiple movie aspect ratios. By "manual screen" do you mean a manual pull down screen or a fixed frame design?


Hello Alan,

I mean manual pull down. Of course, I am open to suggestions! 

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with Alan - in that price range, the JVC is an excellent choice.

As for the screen, do you need to have something that is retractable? For me personally, I prefer the look of a fixed screen as it feels more like a cinema to me when I walk into the room and see it.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> I agree with Alan - in that price range, the JVC is an excellent choice.
> 
> As for the screen, do you need to have something that is retractable? For me personally, I prefer the look of a fixed screen as it feels more like a cinema to me when I walk into the room and see it.


Hello ALMFamily,

Thanks for jumping into the mix! 

The JVC looks like a winner. There is a tremendous amount of positive reviews. In fact, I have not found any reviews that are negative. 

I like your idea of going with a fixed screen for exactly the same reason you indicated: that cinema feel. What brands should I consider? Are there different types of fixed screens? What about size?

Thanks again for everyone's feedback. Please keep the information coming!!!

~Matthew


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello Matthew.

The JVC is brand new and people are spinning about it, so far it looks like a great projector and JVC normally does manufacture a quality product that you will be happy with. Another projector you can look at is the Panasonic AE8000U. If possible see if your have dealers that can show you both (check the settings to make sure they didn't crank up the contract/brightness for wow factor). Once you select I would recommend the winner be calibrated in you room.

As for a screen I see a few ways. The fixed screen is the simplest and cheapest route however, you may have an adverse WAF (wife acceptance factor) with the large white blank frame on the wall. A motorized drop screen would allow art on the wall when not in use and can be hidden in the ceiling *IF* the joist are running the right way.

Both projectors will allow you to project 16:9 and 2.35:1 (cinemascope). To help decide on which way to go read this http://www.projectorcentral.com/build_home_theater_screen_aspect_ratio.htm

As for the size of your screen using a view angle calculator http://myhometheater.homestead.com/viewingdistancecalculator.html and looking for an angle of 40 deg (up to 45 is ok in my option, opinions may vary) you can go with a 125-130in screen at a seating distance of 12 feet

Screen material since you have control over ambient light I would look for a white material rather then grey. The gain (the amount of light the screen will reflect) will depend on the size you decide on and the distance the projector is from your screen (www.projectorcentral.com) has calculators for the projectors they have on their site (unfortunately the JVC isn't among them yet). I recommend 18-20 FL (foot lamberts) at the screen for a target Unless you will be watching alot of 3D in which case a boost to 25 would help since the glasses decrease the brightness.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Just to throw out a different option than JVC look at a Runco LS-5 amazing color, sharpness, and motion afforded by dlp and a great dynamic iris


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As far as a screen, I know Mech uses an Elite Cinegray and he likes it. I have also seen Jamestown screens mentioned a few times. Me personally, I built my own and used the C&S Ultra mix developed right here at HTS.


----------

